# Adjectives in the dictionary- comparative/superlative



## Artrella

I've been looking up some adjectives in the "Eng/Sp" dictionary and I found no comparative or superlative info.
Is it possible to add this information?

Example >>  serious


----------



## Whodunit

Artrella said:
			
		

> I've been looking up some adjectives in the "Eng/Sp" dictionary and I found no comparative or superlative info.
> Is it possible to add this information?
> 
> Example >>  serious



Yes, you're right. But let me add that I miss the irregular plurals for the nouns in the English only dictionary. — I don't know if I should start a new thread about this. Example:

metamorphosis - metamorphoses
and
metropolis - metropolises

Which of them is irregular?


----------



## lainyn

Metamorphes is irregular, because it's pluralizing  the greek or latin way.

Although, I think metropoli sounds a lot beter than metropolises.

~Natasha


----------



## garryknight

Artrella said:
			
		

> I've been looking up some adjectives in the "Eng/Sp" dictionary and I found no comparative or superlative info.
> Is it possible to add this information?
> 
> Example >>  serious


The comparative is "more serious" and the superlative is "most serious".  Perhaps it doesn't list them if there are no special forms.


----------



## Whodunit

garryknight said:
			
		

> The comparative is "more serious" and the superlative is "most serious".  Perhaps it doesn't list them if there are no special forms.



But it's also not listed "good - better - best" or "bad - worse - worst".


----------



## Whodunit

lainyn said:
			
		

> Metamorphes is irregular, because it's pluralizing  the greek or latin way.
> 
> Although, I think metropoli sounds a lot beter than metropolises.
> 
> ~Natasha



Thank you very much. But here's a page with many 'metropolises', but google finds 551,000 metropoli and only 130,000 metropolises. You're absolutely right, thank you.


----------



## garryknight

whodunit said:
			
		

> But it's also not listed "good - better - best" or "bad - worse - worst".


Now that is *most* serious.


----------



## lauranazario

Artrella said:
			
		

> I've been looking up some adjectives in the "Eng/Sp" dictionary and I found no comparative or superlative info.
> Is it possible to add this information?


At the present time, most dictionaries featured in WR appear thanks to a license agreement... which means these dictionaries were compiled by (and 'belong' to) other companies such as Espasa-Calpe and WordNet 2.0 - Princeton University. Therefore, we cannot "have" things they do not include with their licensed products.

Nevertheless, WR is working on different supplements to our main dictionaries. The result of this hard and time-consuming work will ultimately enrich/maximize WR's language and terminology offerings. 

Oh, and anticipating the next question... the answer is: "_At this moment, there is no 'official launch date' for the dictionary supplements._" We will definitely keep everyone informed.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Outsider

whodunit said:
			
		

> Yes, you're right. But let me add that I miss the irregular plurals for the nouns in the English only dictionary. — I don't know if I should start a new thread about this. Example:
> 
> metamorphosis - metamorphoses
> and
> metropolis - metropolises
> 
> Which of them is irregular?


I don't know about 'metropolis', but the plural of 'metamorphosis' can be considered regular, IMHO. It follows the rule that the Greek ending _-sis_ turns into _-ses_ in the plural. Other examples: 'analysis'/'-ses', 'parenthesis'/'-ses', 'hypothesis'/'-ses'.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:
			
		

> I don't know about 'metropolis', but the plural of 'metamorphosis' can be considered regular, IMHO. It follows the rule that the Greek ending _-sis_ turns into _-ses_ in the plural. Other examples: 'analysis'/'-ses', 'parenthesis'/'-ses', 'hypothesis'/'-ses'.



Yes, I was thinking about that, but I wasn't sure. And it has been only some examples to show there's something missing in the dictionary. There many irregular plurals in English, as we all know.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry I'm coming late to this thread...

I'll see what I can do to get this information included.  I can see that it would be valuable to the language learner.

Mike


----------

